# Do you think about your protein intake?



## Lisa (Jul 7, 2006)

I recently attended an awesome seminar regarding diet and nutrition amongst athletes.

One of the really important things that was brought up was the importance of the proper amount of protein in our diets.  Protein are the building blocks of our muscles and our bodies need lots of it.  It was suggested that for high performance athletes, they are to consume at least 1.8 grams of protein per pound of weight.  That means is you are:

175lbs X 1.8 = 315 grams of protein per day.

Since protein is so important to people and we have such an varied and diverse population here on MT including some vegans and vegetarians, what does everyone do to ensure their intake is sufficient?


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 8, 2006)

I went a nutritionist a few years back who took a look at my normal eating habits over a week period and told me I ate like a college student (though I was a year removed from that at the time).  Her biggest recommendation was adding more protein to my diet, so now I cook up chicken, usually poaching it or broiling, usually a breast, every 4 to 5 days, I cut it up and use that as my snack throughout the day instead of chips or other things, and though most times I am too lazy too do this, I will on occassion make it into a chicken salad too.  Since I like cold chicken this has been a great thing for me that has worked really well.

I am a meat eater, can't survive without my meat, so getting enough protein in general isn't much of a problem for me, but with the chicken I eat on the side, I have no doubts I am getting all I should.


----------



## samurai69 (Jul 8, 2006)

I keep an eye on my protein intake - usually natural foods, but because of the amount of protein i need this is sometimes difficult to consume daily and so i use a protein supplement too


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm a big fan of red meat and poultry, as well as fish. I try to have a balanced diet, a little heavy on the protein and lighter on (not free of) the carbs.  

As an addition, I take amino acid supplements and drink protein mix drinks.

My two cents.


----------



## Kensai (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm a veggie, but I drink an enormous amount of fat free milk on a daily basis. There is 3.4g of protein per 100ml, so in a 2.2 litre bottle/jug, I should get a decent amount of protein in, not to mention calcium etc. I weigh around 14.5-15 stone, or in American, , roughly 200lb. I try and eat a varied diet though, and certainly follow the 80-20 rule also. I eat a fair amount of dairy produce, with other fresh produce as well. I enjoy cooking... when I have the time that is.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (Jul 8, 2006)

I eat more than you can possibly imagine.


----------



## stickarts (Jul 9, 2006)

Yes, i watch the protein intake. I used to keep it to about 30% of my diet.
I have recently increased it since I am more closely watching my carbs and sugar now.
Its all about balance!


----------

